# Motorhome Storage In Greece



## annecy (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody know where I can store my Motorhome for 2 months (July and August) in Greece with reasonable access to the airport?

Thanks
AnneCY


----------



## katerinapan (Aug 20, 2012)

*check out this one*

hi anneCY
Take a look at this Company it is called Camper Club they sell and hire motorhomes in greece but they also own parking space next to el. venizelos airport

katerinapan


----------

